# General > Farming & Crofting >  Free large black boar

## oakley2007

I am giving away my large black boar free to collect . Unfortunately i no longer have use for him as i have to many gilts sired by him now . Mostly blind but still works , he is 4 years old and came from the breed representative for the large blacks in england . Very laid back pig  . Please call 07926407111 needs to go asap thanks

----------

